# WMH - Latest Video.....



## C_Carr316 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hope you guys had a good season. PA - season seemed to be off. We were seeing all little buck, all the shooters were not moving till after dark....

Ok, this one took a bit longer with old software and a home PC with not enough juice......

Episode 5, part 1 Paying dues and crossing state lines....






Next show will be a Chuckar hunt with my Dad (71) and my son (4). This show will be my sons first hunt.....

Hope you guys enjoy.....

Thanks,


----------

